
TellTrail – Insider Threat protection solution - telltrail
https://telltrail.ai
======
telltrail
TellTrail -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/telltrail](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/telltrail)

We want to help businesses protect themselves against insider threats, by
allowing product managers to get information about the emotional status of
their employees

We store public and private conversations of Slack channels, and allow
administrators to analyze them at their convenience. Also right now there is
an ETrail Channel view where administrators can see the sentiment of the
messages in the channel.

Our future goals include the optimization of the emotion analysis algorithm to
notify when it detects a disgruntled employee. We see the product not only as
a Security tool to protect from insider threat, but also as a very helpful HR
utility to be able to predict the moral of the company.

